# R1000 or R5000 is it worth it?



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I am considering buying either a R5000 or R1000. I rode the R5000 this weekend, and I basically loved the bike. Now, if you knew how much I do not like cannondale, I must have really liked the ride of the CAAD 8. 
Here is the question though. They have a R1000 in my size on closeout for $1599.00. They also have the R5000 on closeout for $2199.00. Is the diffence in the bikes that great to warrant me paying 600 extra for the R5000? I Like the cranks better on the 5000, but besides that, is the dura ace the much better than the ultegra? Thanks


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

Simply put, Ultegra and Dura Ace are identical in design (okay, nearly identical). The difference between the two are the materials used, where Dura Ace components are generally made of lighter stuff. 

A better question is, are you going to utilize the Dura Ace to it's fullest? No, probably not, this is the same stuff the pros use. So, would it be worth spending $600 extra for a bike with Dura Ace? ONLY if you were seriously into racing, but otherwise no. And correct me if I'm wrong, but they have the exact same frame (or does the 5000 have the Optimo?)... Regardless, CAADs are sweet frames. Anyhow, without knowing more about what you intend to use the bike for, I would guess that Ultegra would do you just fine... Plus, you can always get a ton of miles out of the Ultegra stuff and upgrade down the line if you need to.

But now you're getting into a price range where you could start to look into other frame materials, such as CARBON.


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

In my mind, in know I wont use Dura Ace to its full potential, but I liked everything else on the bike. The cranks were alot better, and the conckpit just felt right. I know that those parts can be changed, but I plan on putting the bike on layaway and paying it off over a couple of months, so I am thinking that I should just spend the extra cash to get the bike I really want. I figure I am going to use this bike for 5000-6000 miles next year and race every weekend, so I should probably get the bike that I really want. 
I mean, I am still considering the ultegra because there really isnt that much difference in performance, but I know if I get the R1000, I will be getting the upgrade bug in a month or two. 
And as far as frame materials go, I have ridden a madone, and I hated the feel. I also tried a carbon/Alu Frame, and it was nice, but I dont know. The thing that set me off about the CAAD 8 is that I absolutely hate Cannondales! I have probably test ridden 20 of them in the past for different things and I always hate them. But As soon as I started up a long climb on the CAAD 8, I knew that it was the bike I had to have. 
Sorry this is so long, any more opinions on the R1000 or R5000? 
Thanks


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

*From a guy who bought an '05 R1000 this year*

And from a guy who used to have a 'hate' affair with C-dale after riding one over 10 years ago on a 50-miler ... oh, the agony.

The short of it is this: I love my R1000. It rides smoothly, but if you stomp on it, it goes. But as a stock bike it had a few shortcomings and I ended up swapping out a few parts. The dreadful, overstuffed Fizik saddle (the Pave?) was first to go. I didn't care for the FSA seatpost - it's a pain to adjust dead level. I ended up swapping the Fizik for a Flite and the FSA post for a Thomson Elite. I also needed a bit more reach and the stock 110mm stem went in favor of a 130.

Even with the additional cost of swapping in other parts, it's still cheaper than a R5000.

In case you haven't already read the user reviews on the R1000 ... 

http://roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/Cannondale/PRD_290480_5668crx.aspx

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I noticed that on the R5000, they use a "standard" splined bottom bracket crankset, and on the R1000, they use a Two peice carbon crank. Did the downspec the crank on the R5000?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

What is the MSRP on the Six13 R5000 and the Six13 R2000? Just curious b/c the prices aren't listed anywhere.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

I was going through the same dilemma until my wife okay'ed me to get a Six 13 R3000 - she liked the paint better and thought it was a good deal because they reduced it $600, but I digress.

If you think you are going to get the upgrade bug, get the R5000. It will be cheaper in the long run. I've spent about $500 upgrading my mountain bike and could drop another $1,200 easily. If I had just saved up and gotten the bike I want at once, it would have cost $1,800 to $2,000 total.

Also, the matte grey on the 5000 is sweet. It's probably one of the nicest paint jobs out there.

Lastly, I have not heard any good things about the Truvativ cranks that come on the R1000. I have, however, heard great things about the FSA cranks. And the Cannondale SI carbon cranks, which I love, on my Six 13 do say "Made by FSA" on them.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I would say spend the extra money and get the 5000. A road bike is not a mountain bike were parts wear out. So for only $600.00 more you can the one of the nicest bikes. It always cost more to upgrade later. Just spend the money and get the Dura Ace. Is it over kill? Who cares...bicycling is a hobbie. Get the 5000


----------

